# Fret dressing tools



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Is Stew-Mac the best place to get these, or is there another, hopefully cheaper, alternative?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

keefsdad said:


> Is Stew-Mac the best place to get these, or is there another, hopefully cheaper, alternative?


unfortunaly yes...never found anywhere in Canada to buy any luthier supply


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Contact these guys, they're in Toronto and ship very quickly.
If you don't see what you need on this link call them. You never know...

George Heinl & Co. Limited - Shop


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

user Blam just turned me on to these guys.

Philadelphia Luthier Tools & Supplies Guitar building tools and parts


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

If you are just occasional "luthier", like me, you don't need expensive tools. All you need is this :








Fine triangular file with removed sharp edges ( use Dremel to make it dull)
Fretboard protector made of piece of soft drink (beer) can
smoothing tool made of piece of broom handle and piece of old thicker mouse pad
some fine grade sandpaper (320 up to 2000)
fine steelwool 0000
some polishing paste
It needs some practice using this tools, but results are very satisfying.

Before you start your work, protect the fretboard with masking tape, green one works best.

First, level the frets. I'm using a piece of level - 1 to two feet long with glued sandpaper or any perfectly flat material (1" X12 to 24")
After that use the file to give to the fret rough shape with flat stripe on the top of each fret 1-1.5 mm width.
Now use "broom handle" with different grades sandpaper, from rough to fine, drag it perpendicular to fret board, up and down until you get nice and smooth frets.
Finish with steel wool and polishing (cutting) paste.
Cheers, Damir


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

These are a must for crowning.Eg: Mojotone Double Edge Fret Crowning File (Medium Crown) - Mojotone.com
As mentioned steel wool #0000 for polishing works well.
Another alternative:
I use grades of wet paper from 600 to 1800 to polish the fret wire, eliminating the steel wool strands from getting all over,everywhere. 
Water for the wet paper on sealed fretboards, Hawes Lemon Oil on fretboards that are not sealed.
cheers, d


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks folks. Some good tips here.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Will I have to pay duty, if I order from Stew-Mac or Mojotone, I wonder?


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

keefsdad said:


> Will I have to pay duty, if I order from Stew-Mac or Mojotone, I wonder?


On my last Stew-Mac order I paid about 50 bucks on a 400 dollar order.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

NGroeneveld said:


> On my last Stew-Mac order I paid about 50 bucks on a 400 dollar order.


That's what I was afraid of.
Another question, how many nut files are needed for setups, as opposed to actually cutting one from scratch?


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

keefsdad said:


> Will I have to pay duty, if I order from Stew-Mac or Mojotone, I wonder?


Not sure what your situation is, but you always have the option to send the package to a "holding house" in Niagara Falls. Go down for a day trip with the missus, cross the border to check out the sights (read: get your stuff) and then stay for dinner ... if you have the patience to have toys and not wanna run back home pronto! lol 

CBI USA | US Mailbox Rental & US Shipping Address Services

U.S. Address

NOT trying to spam, just offering an option.  I haven't used either myself, as i've had stuff in the past sent to a friend that lives close to the border in the U.S., but I will be trying one or both later this year. 

Hope that helps? :/


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Cary said:


> user Blam just turned me on to these guys.
> 
> Philadelphia Luthier Tools & Supplies Guitar building tools and parts


Hi Cary, thanks for the link. Do you or anyone else have experience with their tools. They are cheaper than Stew Mac for a set of nut files.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Cary said:


> user Blam just turned me on to these guys.
> 
> Philadelphia Luthier Tools & Supplies Guitar building tools and parts


Hi Cary, thanks for the link. Do you or anyone else have experience with their tools? They are cheaper than Stew Mac for a set of nut files.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry for double double post post


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ive been contemplating a set of nut files from phili tools. ive had good success on everything ive ordered there, except for an abr-1 which i returned. I havent tried any of their tools though.

they are made in Japan i believe that in itself means they're probably half decent.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool, I think I might take the plunge.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Drop me a line Jeff. I've got a few fret dressing tools you can try out and see what you really need.

Tom


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Drop me a line Jeff. I've got a few fret dressing tools you can try out and see what you really need.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, PM sent.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Does anyone have tools from *Philadelphia Luthier Tools and Supplies?*


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have no tools from them other than the fret erasers which are amazing.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

keefsdad said:


> Hi Cary, thanks for the link. Do you or anyone else have experience with their tools? They are cheaper than Stew Mac for a set of nut files.


I've only used braided shield single conductor wire from them, but it arrived on time as described.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that too. I often buy the shielded wire from them along with other small items like tuners, etc. but never needed any tools from them


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought the dressing file kit from StewMac last week and received it the next morning. The Express shipping costed me 26 bucks. It is a wonderful tool and I am very happy with it.

Blam: Can you please tell me more about the fret erasers? I might want to buy them as well.

Cheers

Gilles


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

they're basically gritty erasers.

like the blue erasers on the end of the pink ones we had in school.

I use them to polish and clean up frets. works like a charm.

i slap a fret guard on and just a few rubs and your frets are nice and shiny.


----------

